

Braintree Ignition - The $50k boost for your business - pgr0ss
https://www.braintreepayments.com/ignition

======
adamneilson
Wonderful. That's really great news!

Now if there was any way you guys could start offering your Marketplace
platform outside the US (UK specifically) I'll be all over that like a cheap
suit! ;-)

I salute you!

~~~
lbarrow
(I'm an engineer at Braintree.)

I can't say too much about our timelines, but we're working on it =)

~~~
adamneilson
In that case, Roses are red, violets are blue, All my base are belong to you!

